# Make your own exploding bottle targets



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I found this video on YouTube ... should be a blast!






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice, my neighbors would just love it, if I would be trying something like that :angrymod:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Been thinking about trying this... thanks for the info


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh its on now! Thanks


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah Buddy :naughty:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Charles said:


> I found this video on YouTube ... should be a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is fun Charles Posted 02 June 2016 - 11:43 AM

http://slingshotforu...2273_259868.mp4

http://slingshotforu..._2273_46061.mp4


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks like you blew a hole in your bow target Thruth!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I did indeed


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

truthornothing said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I found this video on YouTube ... should be a blast!
> ...


I've bounced a 22 round off one of those soda bottles. Scary!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shooting with sharp ammo will no doubt give better results ... rebar cutoffs, sharp stones, cubes, etc. Also, water bottles are not nearly as strong as soda bottles, generally speaking, so they should work better.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Charles said:


> Shooting with sharp ammo will no doubt give better results ... rebar cutoffs, sharp stones, cubes, etc. Also, water bottles are not nearly as strong as soda bottles, generally speaking, so they should work better.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Definitly Charles.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Beanflip said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting with sharp ammo will no doubt give better results ... rebar cutoffs, sharp stones, cubes, etc. Also, water bottles are not nearly as strong as soda bottles, generally speaking, so they should work better.
> ...


I didn't have any luck with regular ammo, but used some bolts that had been sawed off and it was a 1 shot one kill situation.


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

I didnt have any luck w steel or rocks. Could bust bottle.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Try some hex nuts and file in some sharp edges and or points


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I came across this same video last night, and I went to store today to acquire the necessary pieces to assemble one. I am hoping I will have better luck with this version than I did the big blast kit. That kit never seemed to seal properly, so I couldn't get any bottles to hold pressure. I am really hoping it works well for me, because this is the kind of thing that excites the kids who shoot with me regularly. Also, it excites this big kid lol!!! I have some 3/8" steel cubes that cut right through soda and water bottles with ease. Those sharp edges really help. It's funny that I can put a whole through a metal soup can, but I struggle to penetrate a plastic bottle. I will post a video if I can get this to work for me!


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mine lost a little presure but just played around with it and it stopped. Easy to make just couldnt pop them.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

CWT33 said:


> Mine lost a little presure but just played around with it and it stopped. Easy to make just couldnt pop them.


It took a pretty powerful set of bands. I finally found the combination for me. I used 1.25 to 1 inch tapered TBG. My draw length is 29.75", so I made the bands about 6 1/2 inches long maxing out the stretch as much as I could. That bandset combine with the sharp edges of steel cubes started breaking the plastic bottles. It took a lot of fiddling around with different setups to get to that point though.


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Im going to make some cubes and try again. Prolly need to shorten my flats as well. Just shot my HTS as-is since i got it.


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Some water bottles are very thin. Make best targets than soda plastic.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Not all PET bottles are the same strength/thickness...the uncarbonated water bottles are many times (have to check the feel of them) the thinnest and easiest to break. Carbonated beverage bottles must sustain pressure so they are more resistant, juice and plain water bottles are usually thinner. I would wear eye protection when pressurizing bottles, pieces of plastic and dust or such put inside to provide a more spectacular hit can compromise vision when ejected at close range as would be filling the bottle with pressurized air.

With the thin water bottles any ammo with decent banding would do...it doesn't have to be sharp pointed. For carbonated drink bottles and power drink bottles, yes, the max banding and sharp points would work best. I've shot plastic bottles for years filled with just water or nothing. A glancing hit to a carbonated beverage bottle often has no effect...while a glancing hit to a thin water bottle usually does.

I saw this subject on another web site too, a bit ago.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Treefork has some good "how to " videos on the Big Blast targets.


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

I tried this minus the steel pipe cap base, as I could not find a 1/2" drill bit at home.

The bottle was a Crystal Geyser 1-gallon water bottle. The cap sealed fine, but I only only pumped it to 40 psi due to nervousness about how far the shreds might fly.

Well, 40 psi is too low, LOL. The sharp rock I shot punctured it, all right: Hissssssssssssssss. No explosion. I will try 50 psi next time.

What was very interesting is that when the internal air hissed out, the inside of the bottle fogged up!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I messed up and tried using soda bottles.. too thick. the air squeals out minus boom. use only the thin walled water bottles.. it's great fun. try floating it in a pond too.. turtles love it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

